

Steve Jobs at the D8 - rewolverine
http://video.allthingsd.com/video/d8-steve-jobs-onstage-full-length-video/70F7CC1D-FFBF-4BE0-BFF1-08C300E31E11

======
rewolverine
Steve Jobs answers tough questions at the D8 conference.

